# Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

I know there has been a lot of discussion regarding the chip tuning for the 2.0T. Recently, I saw an ebay post for chip tuning for a 3.2 six cylinder. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
A few questions (sorry if this has been posted before....I did a search but did not see anything). Has anyone done this for a 3.2? Does anyone know this company and are they reputable? Has anyone received a final word from their dealership, or even better, VW corporate, as to whether they will void their warranty for this? Difficulty of doing this on a 3.2 vs. 2.0T? Thoughts on whether it is worth it and/or changes I can expect after doing this (aside from more power....i.e. fuel milage, exhaust sound, reliability, torque steer, does it change the redline, etc??) 
Thanks.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (paisano)*

I've not looking into this myself.. 250 Bhp is more than enough for me. One place to look for info would be the MKIV R32 forum. It's basically the same engine as the 3.2 in the EOS and some of these guys taking tuning it very seriously as they part-take in amature track racing...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (paisano)*

I owned a Mk4 R32 and had a cold air intake, exhaust and a chip. That sort of stuff adds power, but I can honestly say it was very minimal gains, all for the chance of voiding your warranty.
If you want more power trade in for a 2.0T ... ours is chipped now and it'll blow the doors off a 3.2 Eos, even one that has a chip/intake/exhaust.








But really... the chip gains are minimal... but if you are looking for a recommendation, GIAC has been doing VR6 tuning for ages... they are a nice trusted name for VR-tuning... thats who i'd suggest for you to see if they have software available. Just don't expect the change to be "amazing" ..


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (Shaka)*

I can vouch for the Stage 1 APR. Not only do I have more power and torque than the stock 3.2, I'm also getting slightly better gas mileage than I did with the stock 2.0t configuration. I would have to drive the 3.2 again to verify my car is now faster. I can only assume so since the 2.0t is lighter and I now have way more torque than the 3.2.
Having lived with a 350Z which has no turbo, I realized that even though there were literally 100s of companies who could do engine mods to my car, all the options were expensive and could only get modest gains (5-10HP). Also you cannot simply add up pieces of components you want to buy and then say there is a linear increase in HP. Typically aftermarket guys test their products against an otherwise stock car. So what this means is that if you add an exhaust and intake which both supposedly add 5HP, you'd think you now have 10HP in extra power. Nope, you don't. You may have 0 or 12 or lose power. That's why I chose a turbocar this time around.
The best thing to do is to find out what most of the other 3.2 owners have learned through trial and error. Once you get all the mods done, then get a custom tune on your ECU that will specifically take into consideration the mods you have. This typically requires money for dynos runs to compare before and after. This adds up very quickly. 
Again, for $628 I gained 50HP and 96ft/lbs torque by simply flashing the 2.0t ECU. You simply cannot get the same type of result from a NA engine by flashing the ECU.


_Modified by kpiskin at 12:05 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (paisano)*

I'd say go for GIAC and a cold air intake (just pick one) and you'll really wake up the 3.2L. Cold air intake alone added 15hp to my R. Can't wait to dyno again since the GIAC flash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (peace)*

Chip tuning isn't going to do very much to a normally aspirated engine, especially one like the 3.2 where its already about at its limit. VW needs to update the 3.2 with direct injection, that way they could either get maybe 265 horsepower out of it, or leave it at 250 and get better gas mileage. Either way, the 3.2 is in need of *mechanical* alterations to get any more power out of it.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree with Shaka http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd go with G.I.A.C. They've been around the Block when it comes to the VR6. I have a R32 and I will be in the near future going with GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Chip tuning isn't going to do very much to a normally aspirated engine, especially one like the 3.2 where its already about at its limit. VW needs to update the 3.2 with direct injection, that way they could either get maybe 265 horsepower out of it, or leave it at 250 and get better gas mileage. Either way, the 3.2 is in need of *mechanical* alterations to get any more power out of it.

Sorry but you're wrong. I guarentee you I'm pushing 270+ HP with just a CAI and GIAC 93 oct. tune. Total invested is $410. Also, it's not uncommon for MKIV R32 owners to make 300HP (crank) by adding Schrick 268 cams, GIAC cam tune, CAI, and exhuast.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (peace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peace* »_
Sorry but you're wrong. I guarentee you I'm pushing 270+ HP with just a CAI and GIAC 93 oct. tune. Total invested is $410. Also, it's not uncommon for MKIV R32 owners to make 300HP (crank) by adding Schrick 268 cams, GIAC cam tune, CAI, and exhuast.

Well I plan on getting a 3.2 Eos, and am not a real frequent visitor in the R32 forums, so how about putting up a few links to VR6 specific mods.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wolf is right. Chip tuning ALONE doesn't do much for a NA engine. But like you said, you had to add intake and exhaust to get that power. So when you tune your ECU, it is specific to that intake and exhaust combination. If you make any changes whatsoever, you will need another tune or risk losing power. I'm sure you could easily get 50whp out of the 3.2, but what I was saying was that the cost was way higher and it's more difficult. You have to either throw a turbo on and/or start building internals which is what you're mentioning. None of those options are cheap. For less money I can get a larger turbo, not build internals and hit 300HP on the 2.0T. They are both good engines. I spent over $2500 on my NA 350Z and got maybe 25RWHP out of it (exhaust, intake, spacer, ECU tuning). Now it was already a 300hp engine, but that was less than a 10% increase for that amount of money. I paid $628 and got about 40whp, which amounts to a 20% increase for 1/4 the cost.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Well I plan on getting a 3.2 Eos, and am not a real frequent visitor in the R32 forums, so how about putting up a few links to VR6 specific mods.

You don't have to visit, just search:
*The full works (cams, chip, exhaust, CAI):*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3119515
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3224557
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3189922
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2558517
*My post on a DynoDynamics 2WD dyno with just a CAI:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3035728
*kpiskin: * Everyone knows you can cheaply add horsepower to a engine that is already turboed - just reflash the ECU. The first 40-50hp on any VW turbo (1.8-2.0T) is the easy part. If you really want a reliable 300HP motor it won't come cheap my friend (about $5900 through APR, not including labor).
A 300HP 3.2L VR6 will run you about $2900 including installation of the cams.
The 1.8/2.0T vs. 3.2 VR6 debate will go on until the end of time. I've have them both and the smooth torque, top end power and growl of the R32 exhaust wins hands down. Now, would I want to drive a 300HP front wheel drive car? Not if I plan on using all of it. The R32 with the Haldex disabled with light the front tires at will.
If I was buying an EOS (for the wife of course) I'd pick the 2.0T. It's cheaper overall, has enough power, you can add a little more inexpensively, and the 2.0T gets better mileage than the VR6.
Ok, I'm done.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (kpiskin)*

The next time DTP has a dyno day (September I think) bring your APR EOS and let's see what she puts down. I'll be there to see if my GIAC tune was worth the $270.








http://dtpracing.com/


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (peace)*

to the OP. Like every one has said, it's much cheaper to tune a turbo'd motor, than it is a NA motor. I love my R, I just love the smooth delivery and torque of the VR6







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

If you plan to mod your EOS, dont get stuff from ebay.. do your research and get stuff that other 3.2 owners have used.. go with known companies. Yes, you wont be able to match the HP and torque of a bolted on 2.0T.. but the 2.0T and 1.8T cant touch the sound of a VR6.. with a aftermarket exhaust.. i would at least get a exhaust.. aftermarket exhaust tend to weigh a lot less.. you can save 20 pounds or more.. not sure and your car will sound great. 
JT


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_If you want more power trade in for a 2.0T ... ours is chipped now and it'll blow the doors off a 3.2 Eos, even one that has a chip/intake/exhaust.









It will never sound as nice though.








Good to see you posting still, Shaka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your TR R32 is still floating around on the forums.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_It will never sound as nice though.








Good to see you posting still, Shaka. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your TR R32 is still floating around on the forums. 

Ha! Good to see you around still, too! Glad to know my car is still floating around .. hope he isn't having all the same tranny issues that I did with the car, etc. Hopefully those were all resolved prior...
And you are right about the 3.2 vs 2.0T comparison being not as nice sounding. Frankly, I would have seriously considered the 3.2 if the prices were closer. My Eos was bought for my wife, and she loves the VW/Audi turbo motors w/a chip. So it was her choice.
In my mind, the perfect fun small VW right now would be an all wheel drive 3.2 Eos manual trans... one can dream, right? Maybe I'll go buy a Mk5 R32, make it into a custom chop-top and convert it to a 6spd... LOL


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (Shaka)*

When will a new article be out on the EOS Shaka? Also have you posted any performance times with the Stage I?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Chip Tuning for 3.2 engine (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_When will a new article be out on the EOS Shaka? Also have you posted any performance times with the Stage I?

We are currently in discussions with a few sources for big brake kit upgrades. I've not yet finalized costs or installation, but hope to have some brake upgrades on the car by month's end. With any luck, the next chapter of the Eos will come in September.
I was in hopes I'd be able to use the APR chip switchability to do some dyno runs between stock and 93 octane chipped since I have both programs. However, it has been way too hot here to get any "repeatable" dyno numbers, and there hasn't been a local dyno day lately. I'm not sure if I'll have that hard raw data before the write-up or not -- but having driven many miles on the car, I can still give some good feedback on the chip when I sit down to draft my next submission. Look for it soon!


----------

